

Nokia Create adds ‘Do Good’ mission to develop apps for visually impaired - gspyrou
http://conversations.nokia.com/2013/10/01/nokia-create-adds-do-good-mission-to-develop-apps-for-visually-impaired/

======
svabhishek
Now this is really good as the Technology that we create is not only for
people with everything in place but also for people who really understand tech
and can not accomplish simple things which tech can solve.

Was reading the Web Accessibility Guidelines and was checking this ...
[http://www.w3.org/WAI/](http://www.w3.org/WAI/) ... So this is great news for
me :)

